# Ardeche. Has anyone been?



## OldSoldier (May 10, 2005)

Hi. We hope to get down to the Ardeche in September this year. Never been to that area so would be grateful for any tips, ideas or pointers.
Regards. Pete.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Yes Siree, I have been and well worth the trip. First of all, it is bigger than what you think it is before you get there. A road runs high up around the gorge for some really excellent views, almost an aircraft view of the river. Downside for me is I went when the river was at its lowest level and although useable, I felt it would be awesome in full flood. Best not to arrive with an empty tank. The arch at one end is a Kodak moment and you can hire out canoes which we didn't do but wish we had.


----------



## 89074 (May 13, 2005)

We spent a week in Ardeche last year. Amazing volcanic landscape with deep ravines and rivers that seem to flood every week.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

tweenievan said:


> We spent a week in Ardeche last year. Amazing volcanic landscape with deep ravines and rivers that seem to flood every week.


...except the week I was there.


----------



## OldSoldier (May 10, 2005)

Thanks folks. Any thoughts on where to stay or what are the most interesting places and towns?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

OldSoldier said:


> Thanks folks. Any thoughts on where to stay or what are the most interesting places and towns?


Nope - I haven't as we sought of passed through.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Is the Ardeche where the French Grand Canyon is? The Lac du Verdon?

If so, goodness jesus christ dammit - THE most petrifying drive of my entire life. Worthwhile, yes, but I think I'll take a detour next time...


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Stayed in the Ardeche for two weeks last year in a site on the ardeche near the town of Vallon Pont Darc, about 4 miles from the Pont D.Arc. Apparently you can walk to Pont Darc from Vallon by the river but it can be treacherous at times. Loads of camp sites in the area, but a great aire de service in the middle of town (not sure if there are hook ups). Hire canoes for the day and went down river through the pont arc and gorges (30km trip) not for the faint hearted as there are a couple of rapids, view were spectacular and you cannot view these from the roads as there not accessible. Lovely towns nearby in particular Roums. Vallon is a touristy sort of town but lovely loads of places to eat with pedestrianised areas. Good supermarkets in the area also. Access into the area is difficulty at times as the roads are narrow and windy but worth it when you get there. We had a great time and well worth going to this area, interestingly very few english speaking tourists when we were there, only one other caravan/motorhome on the campsite we were on which was full to capacity at 400. 

Go Neiri on Bothar Leat

Deirdre.


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Stormy the Ardeche at Vallon Pont d'Arc is about 170 miles from the Gorges of Verdon. 3 weeks ago my wife and I were driving around the Gorges on our 125cc, absolutely magnificent. I have done the tour in the car as well as the M/H but I must admit that on the bike is so much better, the amount you can see without the Luton overhang in the way!!
Phil.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Very interesting place to visit if you are going to the Ardeche.

http://members.virtualtourist.com/m/tt/40116/#TL

It is in a town called Hauterives 50 mile south of Lyons. 
A little out of your way but worth it. A lovely campsite in the village.


----------

